# Any Lister Sharers, advice please!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I know there has been a lot of posting about starting treatment before the 2nd HIV test lately and I just wanted to know how you all got on with this? 

Monica originally told us we couldnt do anything until the week of the 2nd test was due, then we rang yesterday and she said that we need to call the week before my october period so they can decide when to put me on the pill, so Im on it while we have the 2nd test.

But I've seen loads of ladies on here who started d/r and having scans before the second test, I know each clinic is different, but I dont want to be waiting around til end of september, when we could actually start sooner??

Did any of you start your treatment before the second hiv test was due? We had our first one done on the 28th july at lister as the gp wouldnt do it, so 12 weeks time for the second. 

Any advice would be brill please!! Im not saying monica is wrong, its just its changed twice already and I dont want to be waiting around for no reason.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Ktae, Have you seen Alexias thread she started about the lister? Maybes if you post in there she can help with your questions 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62485.0.html

Nicky x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for that, I have seen it before, thats what has started me wondering why I have to wait so long to start. 

Im getting totally confused! The nurses are saying one thing, then everyone else seems to be having something completely different!!!

I know september 25th isnt long away, but its almost 2 months where I could be on the pill already!!


----------

